# PFD Setup



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Just thought I'd put up some pics of my PFD setup. It would be interesting to see how others rig their jackets up and what type/style the majority of guys use.

MY PFD is a Type 2 Ultra Gorge which i've had since 2005. Its light, unobtrusive and comfy.

In the last 12 months I've taken a minimal approach to what gear i carry on my yak - I hate having eskies, crates, tackle boxes etc scattered all over my yak so I now have reduced this to a few items which I carry on my jacket and I bring a small tacklebox or 2 and some replacement leader in my rear hatch. I also carry a first aid it in my centre hatch, and my fishfinder and pliers sit on the centre console. 2 rods (maybe 3) and that's about it.

On my PFD I carry

Line snips attached to retractable lanyard on rught collarbone area
Dive knife attached to left collarbone area 
VHF radio in right pocket
Zippered gear bag which holds packets of soft plastics, small tackle box, sunscreen, lip balm and emergency whistle. I can also put my phone in here (in waterproof pouch)
If using my UHF radio (rarely), this clips onto my right shoulder

This PFD doesnt have capacity to hold a water bladder (like the Ultra Trek does) but I'm going to add a pouch to the back which can hold my camelbak bladder.

Most importantly, these accessories don't make the PFD overly bulky or difficult to swim in - everything is tethered and in easy reach if I do go overboard in nasty conditions.

Anyway, I thought this might be of interest to others.


----------



## Ifishtwo (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting this up.
I'm now at the stage were I also want to take the minimal approach and your PFD setup looks good.
At least it gives me some idea's. Excellent what you've done with the little Hobie bag.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a PFD with large front pocket. Pocket contains:
LHS: braid scissors; left middle: long nose pliers; right middle: PLB (tied to a loop inside the vest); RHS reading glasses (for knots)
Left shoulder strap is the clip-on point for my mobile (inside a waterproof)
Right shoulder strap is the clip-on point for a camera (inside a water proof)
I use a Berkley gear bag which straps around the vest and clips into place to stop it dropping too low - it's not as tidy as Davey's Hobie bag in the pics above though.

I've tried a camelbak underneath the vest, works OK but bloody uncomfortable; Ive tried a camelbak outside the vest which is comfortable but doesnt work. Result was water bottles inside the yak and a small bottle cleated on top.

Pic here (minus the berkeley soft bag and camera): viewtopic.php?f=9&t=26120#p276769


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

Really like the knife and scissor setup, will be doing that soon. I've 2 got pockets on mine so i've got knife, fluro, pliers and lip grips in the pockets. I always lose my braid scissors overboard, last pair was a pair of owners (which are excellent) which i lost when freeing a bird caught in fishing line.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yeah I've also lost a few pairs of braid scissiors. I tend to replace mine every couple of months anyway as the centre pin rusts out and/or they get blunt. I'm lost without them though, they really do get lots of use...

My knife and zip-cord are both cable-tied to the shoulder strap of the pfd and I've also gaffa taped them on to cover up the sharp end of the cable tie. I love my gaffa tape.... :lol:


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

This is the basic setup on my old vest.










I keep my knife on the left shoulder, emergency whistle on the right, radio in the left pocket and camera in the right. I had a single strobe attached to the locker loop on the back of the collar. I usually carry a power bar and a small container of water in one of the pockets. I also have a small Garmin eTrex that fits in a pocket. It is very hard to find paddle/fishing PFD that are made of high-quality, durable material and have adequate pocket storage space, attachment loops and SOLAS reflective material. I am always looking for a PFD that will meet all my needs. I just recently bought a PFD that does just about everything that I want. It is actually intended for SAR/swift water rescue work. Sterns Versatile Rescue Vest










This vest is rated for 8.5lbs more buoyancy than the standard Class III PFD and it has very sturdy webbing holding it together. With the tether, it can actually be used to lift me out of the water. There are plenty of attachment points for securing all of my equipment. I've got small white strobes on both the front and back. I can carry all the rest of my gear in the chest pouches or attached to the shoulder straps.
I thought this was the ultimate PFD until I came across this vest from Mustang. Swift Water Rescuer Vest










It has larger pockets and an unbelievable 31lbs of buoyancy. I might just have to get another vest.


----------



## bigtez (Apr 14, 2009)

Anybody have photos of there Ultra Trek and Stohlquist Fisherman PFD's Loaded?

Would also like to see a NRS Chinook if there is one out there.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

agh fella's they are life jackets, not utility belts! :lol: I have nothing attached to or in mine.

I often wonder if some of the extreme versions I have seen would even still float the person!


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I have nothing attached to mine. I find funbling around in the pockets anoying. I keep all my stuff either on the deck in in the hatch.


----------

